
AI Is Fire - wfleiss
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ai-fire-jose-ferreira/
======
elysian_eunoia
I always leaned towards Elon Musk's thoughts on the subject and never really
considered whether lack of instincts would make the AI care less about its own
fate.

The scary but oddly exciting thing, to me, is that neither side argues the
singularity isn't inevitable (if not stopped short).

